# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αϋπνία… Δεν αντέχω άλλο..!!!!

## Georgos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! 
Εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες έχω αϋπνία βαριάς μορφής. Και όταν λέω βαριάς μορφής εννοώ όλου του τύπου τις αϋπνίες μαζί… Δεν μπορεί να με πάρει ο ύπνος με τίποτα… με παίρνει με τα χίλια ζόρια και ξυπνάω συνεχεία μέσα στο βράδυ… τα διαστήματα που κοιμάμαι, κοιμάμαι πολύ ελαφριά… φάση REM μόνο… για όσο κοιμάμαι βλέπω ανάστατα και παρά πολλά όνειρα, μπορεί να ξυπνήσω κάποια στιγμή γύρο στις 5 -6 το πρωί και να μην ξανακοιμηθώ και τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν κοιμάμαι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ… όλο το βράδυ. 
Έχω δοκιμάσει κάθε φυσικό τρόπο που έχω ακούσει ή διαβάσει. Ζεστό γάλα με μέλι, βαλεριάνα, πασιφλόρα, χαμομήλι, ζεστό μπάνιο, να κλείσω τηλεόραση και υπολογιστή και να διαβάσω βιβλίο… ξεκίνησα και πυγμαχία για να κουράζομαι και να απελευθερώνει ενδορφίνες ο οργανισμός αλλά έγινε ακόμα χειρότερη η κατάσταση… πονάνε οι μυς μου γιατί δεν ξεκουράζονται αλλά μόνο ταλαιπωρούνται στην προπόνηση. 
Πάντα είχα μικροθέμα με τον ύπνο… δεν με έπαιρνε εύκολα και ξυπνούσα μέσα στο βράδυ 1-2 φορές αλλά ξανακοιμόμουνα σε δευτερόλεπτα και ένιωθα ότι χορταίνω ύπνο. Αυτό που συμβαίνει τον τελευταίο καιρό πάει να με τρελάνει. Είμαι συνέχεια κουρασμένος και πονάει το σώμα μου, το μυαλό μου υπολειτουργεί, η μνήμη μου δεν πάει καλά.. Να πω την αλήθεια δοκίμασα να πάρω και μισό lexotanil του 1.5γρ, για 3-4 μέρες, το οποίο βοήθησε να κοιμηθώ 4-5 ώρες αλλά πάλι ξύπναγα πριν την ώρα μου. Τα τελευταία 2 βράδια καθόλου ύπνο… χτες βράδυ πείρα μισό lexotanil, βαλεριάνα, πασιφλόρα, χαμομήλι και τίποτα. Από τις 9 το βράδυ μέχρι τις 8:30 το πρωί απλά γύρναγα στο κρεβάτι. 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πριν κανα δίμηνο πέρασα κάτι φρίκες μελαγχολίας, χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης, άγχους, μικρές κρίσεις πανικού…. Αλλά τώρα στην καθημερινότητα μου συνειδητά τουλάχιστον δεν αισθάνομαι άσχημα.. 
Απλά δεν μπορεί να χαλαρώσει το κεφάλι μου το βράδυ με τίποτα…. Το νιώθω να τσιτώνει με το που πάει να χαλαρώσει. Δεν κλείνει με τίποτα και δεν σκέφτομαι αγχώδη πράγματα πριν κοιμηθώ…
Δεν θέλω να πάρω υπνωτικά γιατί έχω ακούσει και διαβάσει τα χειρότερα.. Τι να κάνω ρε παιδιά?? Ανησυχώ για τη σωματική και ψυχική μου υγεία με αυτή την ιστορία. Να απευθυνθώ σε νευρολόγο, ψυχολόγο, ψυχίατρο, τι??

----------


## giorgos panou

φιλεμου εχουμε περιπου τα ιδια συμπτοματα απλα διαφορετικη αιτια, ετσι λοιπον σε νιωθω κι καταλαβαινω το ποσο σπαστικο ειναι να μην κοιμασε.
προσωπικα πιστευω οτι αφου κουραζεσαι, αφου εχεις ασχολιες συντομα θα ερθει ο μορφεας. για την γυμναστικη που κανεις ειναι μεν πολυ αεροβια,ταχυδυναμη αλλα καλο ειναι να κανεις με προγραμα κι οχι καθε μερα,επισης θα πρεπει να αυξισεις τα υγρα που πινεις κι να τρως πιο πολλα φρουτα,κι πιο πολλα λαχανικα αλλα κι κρεατικα μαλον κοτοπουλο. 
εμενα η γνωμημου ειναι να πας σε γιατρο,υπαρχουν φαρμακα ελαφρα πιο πολυ συμπληροματα ειναι που θα σε βοηθησουν.π.χ. τα σερικουελ μπορει να σου κανουν καλο ομως με μετρο κι οχι για καιρο. 
τελος θα ελεγα σε λιγο καιρο που θα κοιμηθεις αφου η εξαντληση θα σου ρθει. καλο θα. ειναι να μην λιοσεις στον υπνο κανε κρατι για να φτιαξεις το οργανικοσου ρολοι. ευχομαι ονειρα γλυκα

----------


## Georgos

Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου!! Προσπαθώ να τρώω φρούτα και λαχανικά και πίνω αρκετό νερό… Όσο για τη γυμναστική, κάνω 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα… Δεν εξηγείται η τόση ένταση του εγκέφαλου την ώρα που πέφτω για ύπνο. Φοβάμαι μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ελαφριά υποβόσκουσα αγχώδης ή καταθλιπτική διαταραχή. Έκλεισα ραντεβού σήμερα με έναν ψυχίατρο. Για να δούμε….

----------


## Macgyver

Γιωργο , γεια σου . Επειδη ειχα παρομοιο προβλημα , τα λεγαμε χθες με τον Γιωργο Π. , για να ' επιδιορθωσεις ' το οργανικο σου ρολοι , υπαρχει ενα συμπληρωμα διατροφης , το οποιο χρησιμοποιουν οι πιλοτοι , που υφιστανται το λεγομενο jet-lag , η μελατονινη , ειναι φυσικο υπναγωγο . Ρωτησε τον γιατρο σου πρωτα , αν δεν εχεις , ειναι καταλληλοτερος ενας ψυχιατρος ( δεν σου συστηνω να παρεις οτιδηποτε , διοτι ειναι εναντια στους κανονες του φορουμ ) . Επειδη κανω κ εγω γυμναστικη κ πυγμαχια , ποτε δεν κανω οτιδηποτε μετα τις 7-8μμ. , διοτι η γυμναστικη αυτου του ειδους φερνει υπερενταση . Εξακριβωμενο . Για να μην μπερδευεσαι , η φαση Rapid Eye Movement , ειναι η φαση που ο οργανισμος πραγματι ξεκουραζεται ( το ζητουμενο ) , κ τα σταδια του υπνου ειναι 1-2-3-REM-3-2-1 , επαναλαμβανομενα καθε 1ωρα κ 45 λεπτα . Ενημερωτικα . Για καθε αλλη βοηθεια που θα χρειαστεις , στειλε μου πμ. διοτι γνωριζω πολλα πανω στο αντικειμενο .
Ευχομαι να πεσεις στον καταλληλο ψυχιατρο ( σημαντικοτατο ) , κ να σου δωσει την καταλληλη βοηθεια . Φιλικα . Αγγελος .

----------


## Georgos

Άγγελε σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα! Έχω διαβάσει για την μελατονίνη και είναι το μόνο που δεν έχω δοκιμάσει… Θα το αναφέρω στο γιατρό. Η προπόνηση τελειώνει 7:30μμ. Άντε να δούμε και με τον ψυχίατρο (το έχω άγχος λίγο… πρώτη φορά)

----------


## Macgyver

Γιωργο , στη διαθεση σου , anytime .

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

Έχω κι εγώ πρόβλημα αυπνίας το τελευταίο χρόνο που οφείλεται σε άγχος εξαιτίας οικογενειακών προβλημάτων. Εγώ δοκίμασα βαλεριάνα της solgar η οποία με βοήθησε αρκετά. Παίρνω ένα χαπάκι πριν ξαπλώσω. Όμως τώρα τελευταία έχω αρχίσει πάλι να μη κοιμάμαι καλά παρά τη βαλεριάνα. Μέσα στη μέρα κουράζομαι αρκετά γιατί μεγαλώνω δυο δίδυμα αγοράκια αλλά επειδή είναι πολύ ζωηρά έχω και φοβερή υπερένταση. Α ξέχασα να πω ότι παίρνω και μαγνήσιο της power health, επίσης ένα την ημέρα! Είμαι 42 χρονών και πάντα κοιμόμουν σαν πουλάκι, τώρα δυστυχώς άλλαξαν τα πράγματα!! Εύχομαι όλοι να ξαναβρούμε τον ύπνο μας που είναι απαραίτητος για την υγεία μας!!!!

----------


## Georgos

Λοιπόν μετά την επίσκεψη στον ψυχολόγο, μου είπε ότι, επειδή είμαι αγχώδης τύπος γενικά και κοιμάμαι ότι ώρες να ναι (βιολογικό ρολόι off).. έχει μπει ο εγκέφαλός μου σε κατάσταση υπερεπαγρύπνησης. Μου έδωσε να παίρνω για Τrittico μαζί με Circadin για καμιά εβδομάδα και μετά να συνεχίσω μόνο Circadin. Επίσης μου έγραψε και Stilnox αλλά μου είπε μόνο σε περίπτωση που θα χρειαστεί και δεν θα κάνουν δουλειά τα προηγούμενα. 
Ξέρετε με αυτά τι ακριβώς γίνεται?? Παρενέργειες? Προς το παρών με το Τrittico μαζί με Circadin μου έρχεται ύπνος αλλά και πάλι ξυπνάω πριν της ώρας μου…

----------


## Macgyver

Γιωργο , μονο το stilnox εχω παρει , ειναι ισχυρο υπναγωγο , κ εχει διαρκεια ημιζωης μονο 2.5 ωρες , δλδ το αλλο πρωι εχει αποβληθει απ τον οργανισμο σου , κ δεν εχεις υπνηλια ολη την ημερα , οπως συμβαινει με αλλα υπναγωγα .

----------


## Georgos

> Γιωργο , μονο το stilnox εχω παρει , ειναι ισχυρο υπναγωγο , κ εχει διαρκεια ημιζωης μονο 2.5 ωρες , δλδ το αλλο πρωι εχει αποβληθει απ τον οργανισμο σου , κ δεν εχεις υπνηλια ολη την ημερα , οπως συμβαινει με αλλα υπναγωγα .


Άγγελε το stilnox για πόσο καιρό το έπαιρνες?? Το ρωτάω γιατί μετά από 10 μέρες τώρα, η μελατονίνη μαζί με το trittico δεν με πιάνει.. Μισοκοιμάμαι τη νύχτα κανά 5ωρο και σηκώνομαι κουρασμένος και έλεγα μπας και πάρω κανένα stilnox.. αλλά μήπως το συνηθίσω και αυτό και δεν με πιάνει μετά από λίγο?? Σήμερα το απόγευμα, πολύ κουρασμένος προσπάθησα να κοιμηθώ ένα 2ωρο.. μετά από μιάμιση ώρα προσπάθειας σηκώθηκα….

----------


## tasos_slo

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...είμαι 22 χρονών και έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον φίλο γιωργο!...έχω εδώ και 6 μέρες αυπνίες...τις 2 πρωτες μέρες δεν κοιμήθηκα καθόλου....μόνο μια κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ πολύ..ενα 11ωρο..μετα πάλι κοιμάμαι κανα 5-6 ωρες το πολυ..αισθάνομαι άσχημα ψυχολογικά και πολυ κουρασμένος...επιπλέον νομίζω πως όταν "κοιμάμαι" οτι δεν κοιμάμαι πραγματικα..βέβαια βλέπω συνέχεια όνειρα αυτες τις μέρες OTAN μπορώ να κοιμηθώ τα οποια μετά τα θυμάμαι σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό..μήπως τελικά δεν κοιμάμαι και απλα είμαι σε λήθαργο? :/

----------


## Sofaki

Τάσο, και εγω είχα αυπνίες στην ηλικία σου και κατα διαστήματα με έπιαναν πάλι καθε 4- 5 χρόνια. Το μυστικό ειναι να μη το σκέφτεσαι, μην σε απασχολεί οτι δεν κοιμάσαι. Ξέρω οτι είναι δύσκολο αλλά προσπάθησε το. Κάνε κανονικά τις δραστηριότητες σου όπως οταν κοιμάσαι κανονικά. Επίσης απεφυγε τον καφέ, τσαι, σοκολάτα.

----------


## panos21

Φίλε Γιώργο, εφόσον έχεις δοκιμάσει τα πάντα θα σου πρότεινα να πας σε κάποιον ψυχίατρο. Εγώ είχα πάνω απο 7 χρόνια αυπνίες, έφτασα σε σημείο που δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα
στη ζωή μου, ήμουν σαν βαμπίρ. Ο γιατρός μου έδωσε μιρταζαπίνη & ολανζαπίνη (ήπιο αντι/θλιπτικό & αντιψυχωσικό), ο συνδιασμός αυτός σε τεζάρει για ύπνο με τη μία και το πρωί ξυπνάς σαν πουλάκι. Απο την πρώτη μέρα μάλιστα θα δουλέψει και είναι πολύ πιο ασφαλή απο τα αγχολυτικά. Το μόνο κακό είναι οτι θα σου αυξηθεί η όρεξη αν τελικά πάρεις κάποιο απο αυτά αλλα μπορείς να το ελέγξεις.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

υπο κανονικες συνθηκες ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον καπια στιγμη να μη κοιμηθεις 
αν βρισκεσε υπο καπια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη διαβασε στο κουτι τις παρενεργειες.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ενοω οσο περνουν οι ωρες καπια στιγμη θα κοιμηθεις αργα η γρηγορα.

----------


## panos21

> ενοω οσο περνουν οι ωρες καπια στιγμη θα κοιμηθεις αργα η γρηγορα.


Τι να το κάνεις αν ειναι να κοιμάσαι τα ξημερώματα και να ξυπνάς σαν ζόμπι.. φαντάσου να σε παίρνει ο ύπνος 6 το πρωί και 8-9 να πρέπει να πας στη δουλειά... μαρτύριο!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αμα τρως συνεχεια στεκεσε στα ποδια σου

----------


## tasos_slo

> Τάσο, και εγω είχα αυπνίες στην ηλικία σου και κατα διαστήματα με έπιαναν πάλι καθε 4- 5 χρόνια. Το μυστικό ειναι να μη το σκέφτεσαι, μην σε απασχολεί οτι δεν κοιμάσαι. Ξέρω οτι είναι δύσκολο αλλά προσπάθησε το. Κάνε κανονικά τις δραστηριότητες σου όπως οταν κοιμάσαι κανονικά. Επίσης απεφυγε τον καφέ, τσαι, σοκολάτα.


Το ξέρω σοφία πως πρεπει να το βγάλω απο το μυαλό μου αλλα δεν γίνεται ευκολα...το βράδυ δεν σκέφτομαι κάτι...εκει που πάω να χαλαρώσω όμως νιώθω σαν να έρχεται τούμπα το κεφάλι μου και χάνω αυτή τη σύνδεση με τον ύπνο...ασε και το άλλο..έκατσα και έψαξα στο internet και βρήκα πως υπάρχει και θανατηφόρα νόσος αυπνίας..εξαιρετικά σπάνια βέβαια! και σκέφτηκα μήπως έχω πάθει αυτό...πάλι αγχος! κακό πράμα η αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ συμπτωμάτων..καφε,τσαι,σοκο λάτα τα έχω κόψει αυτές τις μέρες

----------


## PAPA

Ωχ Τάσο το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα είχα κι εγώ!!! Δεν είναι δυνατόν! Την ίδια ακριβώς αυπνία. Πρόσεχε μην διαβάζεις στον internet θα σε καταστρέψει. Σκέψου ότι δεν είναι τίποτα και ότι είναι περαστικά. Ξέρεις γιατί δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς? Γιατί σου έχει γίνει εμμονή ότι για άλλη μια φορά δεν θα κοιμηθείς και αυτό δεν σε κάνει να χαλαρώσεις, σου δημιουργεί υπερδιέγερση. Εγώ όπως και η ΜΙΜΙ που έγραψε πιο πάνω πήρα valeriana της solgar είναι φυτικό σκευάσμα. Έπαιρνα ενα το βράδυ καμμια φορά και δυο πριν κοιμηθω, προσπάθησε να τηρησεις ενα πρόγραμμα υπνου, στην αρχη δεν πιανει αμεσως αλλα μετα από δυο τρεις μερες θα κοιμηθεις. Το μυστικο ειναι να ξεχαστεις αν ξεχαστεις και σκεφτεις οτι καποια στιγμη θα κοιμηθεις θα σου περασει. οτι αλλο θες ρωτα με

----------


## tasos_slo

> Ωχ Τάσο το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα είχα κι εγώ!!! Δεν είναι δυνατόν! Την ίδια ακριβώς αυπνία. Πρόσεχε μην διαβάζεις στον internet θα σε καταστρέψει. Σκέψου ότι δεν είναι τίποτα και ότι είναι περαστικά. Ξέρεις γιατί δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς? Γιατί σου έχει γίνει εμμονή ότι για άλλη μια φορά δεν θα κοιμηθείς και αυτό δεν σε κάνει να χαλαρώσεις, σου δημιουργεί υπερδιέγερση. Εγώ όπως και η ΜΙΜΙ που έγραψε πιο πάνω πήρα valeriana της solgar είναι φυτικό σκευάσμα. Έπαιρνα ενα το βράδυ καμμια φορά και δυο πριν κοιμηθω, προσπάθησε να τηρησεις ενα πρόγραμμα υπνου, στην αρχη δεν πιανει αμεσως αλλα μετα από δυο τρεις μερες θα κοιμηθεις. Το μυστικο ειναι να ξεχαστεις αν ξεχαστεις και σκεφτεις οτι καποια στιγμη θα κοιμηθεις θα σου περασει. οτι αλλο θες ρωτα με


ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση PAPA..αισθάνομαι κάπως καλύτερα που ξέρω πως και κάποιος άλλος αντιμετώπιζε το ίδιο θέμα! ένα άλλο που παρατήρησα είναι πως κάθε φορά που έπεφτα για ύπνο(3 ώρες περίπου) έβλεπα όνειρα τα οποία τα θυμόμουν αρκετά το πρωί...και λέω μετα στον εαυτό μου...μήπως απλά είχα μπει απλα σε λήθαργο και τελικά δεν έχω κοιμηθεί καθόλου γι αυτό τα θυμόμουν τα όνειρα???....και με έπιανε πάλι φοβία..φαύλος κύκλος... κάτι άλλο που δεν είχα γράψει στην αρχή..όλο αυτό ξεκίνησε ακριβώς μία βδομάδα πριν επειτα απο μια επίσκεψη στον οφθαλμίατρο οπου με παρέπεμψε σε εναν ειδικό οφθαλμίατρο σε ενα ιατρικό κέντρο για εκτίμηση...πήγα την δευτέρα..τελικά όλα καλά..παρολα αυτα δεν εχω βρει τον υπνο μου!γενικά έχω φοβίες με ασθένειες κλπ.

----------


## Sofaki

Τασο σε νιώθω απόλυτα και εγω στην ηλικία σου που είχα πάθει μια κρίση αυπνίας που κράτησε 2-3 μήνες είχα διαβάσει κάτι αντίστοιχο γι αυτή την σπάνια μορφή αυπνίας. Ομως βλέπεις; ακόμα εδω ειμαι και απο τότε εχω κοιμηθεί πάρα πολύ, έχω περάσει πάλι διαστήματα αυπνίας αλλά πάντα επανερχόμαστε στα κανονικά μας.

----------


## PAPA

> ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση PAPA..αισθάνομαι κάπως καλύτερα που ξέρω πως και κάποιος άλλος αντιμετώπιζε το ίδιο θέμα! ένα άλλο που παρατήρησα είναι πως κάθε φορά που έπεφτα για ύπνο(3 ώρες περίπου) έβλεπα όνειρα τα οποία τα θυμόμουν αρκετά το πρωί...και λέω μετα στον εαυτό μου...μήπως απλά είχα μπει απλα σε λήθαργο και τελικά δεν έχω κοιμηθεί καθόλου γι αυτό τα θυμόμουν τα όνειρα???....και με έπιανε πάλι φοβία..φαύλος κύκλος... κάτι άλλο που δεν είχα γράψει στην αρχή..όλο αυτό ξεκίνησε ακριβώς μία βδομάδα πριν επειτα απο μια επίσκεψη στον οφθαλμίατρο οπου με παρέπεμψε σε εναν ειδικό οφθαλμίατρο σε ενα ιατρικό κέντρο για εκτίμηση...πήγα την δευτέρα..τελικά όλα καλά..παρολα αυτα δεν εχω βρει τον υπνο μου!γενικά έχω φοβίες με ασθένειες κλπ.


Τάσο έχω κι εγώ τον ίιο φόβο για ασθένειες. Εξαιτίας αυτού του φόβου και γενικά λόγω της φοβίας μου για το θάνατο γενικότερα δεν έχω χαρεί σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος. Είσαι μικρός ακόμη και πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσεις. Να κάνεις πράγματα που σε βοηθούν να ξεχαστείς και να μην σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια ότι κάτι έχεις, ότι κάτι σοβαρό σου συμβαίνει γιατί στην ηλικία σου δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις κάτι!!!!! Ηρέμησε, χαλάρωσε, αν δεν θέλεις μην πάρεις τίποτα ούτε βαλεριάνα και προσοχή όχι φάρμακα, μακρυά από ηρεμιστικά σκευάσματα

----------


## tasos_slo

> Τάσο έχω κι εγώ τον ίιο φόβο για ασθένειες. Εξαιτίας αυτού του φόβου και γενικά λόγω της φοβίας μου για το θάνατο γενικότερα δεν έχω χαρεί σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος. Είσαι μικρός ακόμη και πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσεις. Να κάνεις πράγματα που σε βοηθούν να ξεχαστείς και να μην σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια ότι κάτι έχεις, ότι κάτι σοβαρό σου συμβαίνει γιατί στην ηλικία σου δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις κάτι!!!!! Ηρέμησε, χαλάρωσε, αν δεν θέλεις μην πάρεις τίποτα ούτε βαλεριάνα και προσοχή όχι φάρμακα, μακρυά από ηρεμιστικά σκευάσματα


 PAPA το γνωρίζω και προσπαθώ..αν και να πω την αλήθεια μου είναι κάπως δύσκολο...κάτι αλλο..όλες αυτές τις μέρες νιώθω ότι κοιμάμαι πολύ ελαφριά..περίπου 4-5 ώρες..όχι απαραίτητα συνεχόμενες ώρες..κάθε φορά βλέπω όμως όνειρα-σκηνές που τις περισσότερες φορές είναι πράγματα που αναπολώ ή που θα ήθελα....υπάρχει περίπτωση όλα αυτα να μην είναι όνειρα αλλα σκέψεις που κάνω και αρα επομένως να μην είναι ύπνος?? γτ αν δεν είναι σημαίνει πως δεν έχω κοιμηθεί καθόλου 8 βράδια..

----------


## PAPA

Το έχω πάθει κι εγώ είναι ύπνος απλά επειδή είσαι σε υπερένταση νομίζεις ότι δεν κοιμάσαι, είναι ύπνος μην ανησυχείς. Α επίσης αν βλέπεις ότι δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς σήκω από το κρεββάτι κάνε κάτι άλλο ή δες μια ταινία που σου αρέσει, μην ζορίζεσαι να κοιμηθείς ντε και καλά. Βοηθάει πολύ και το χλιαρό γαλατάκι, επίσης καλό θα ήταν να επιλέξεις να φας κάτι σε ζυμαρικό αλλά γενικά μην φας βαριά και να αποφεύγεις γλυκά, σοκολάτες τις βραδινές ώρες. Αν πίνεις καφέ δοκίμασε, αν μπορείς, να μην πιεις καθόλου μέσα στη μέρα. 
Πάντως επειδή έχω βιώσει κι εγώ την ίδια ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αυπνία, όλα όσα γράφεις, μα ΟΛΑ τα έχω περάσει κι εγώ μην ανησυχείς Τάσο,δεν είναι τίποτα έτσι όπως ήρθε έτσι και θα φύγει!

----------


## tasos_slo

> Το έχω πάθει κι εγώ είναι ύπνος απλά επειδή είσαι σε υπερένταση νομίζεις ότι δεν κοιμάσαι, είναι ύπνος μην ανησυχείς. Α επίσης αν βλέπεις ότι δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς σήκω από το κρεββάτι κάνε κάτι άλλο ή δες μια ταινία που σου αρέσει, μην ζορίζεσαι να κοιμηθείς ντε και καλά. Βοηθάει πολύ και το χλιαρό γαλατάκι, επίσης καλό θα ήταν να επιλέξεις να φας κάτι σε ζυμαρικό αλλά γενικά μην φας βαριά και να αποφεύγεις γλυκά, σοκολάτες τις βραδινές ώρες. Αν πίνεις καφέ δοκίμασε, αν μπορείς, να μην πιεις καθόλου μέσα στη μέρα. 
> Πάντως επειδή έχω βιώσει κι εγώ την ίδια ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αυπνία, όλα όσα γράφεις, μα ΟΛΑ τα έχω περάσει κι εγώ μην ανησυχείς Τάσο,δεν είναι τίποτα έτσι όπως ήρθε έτσι και θα φύγει!


αν έχεις την καλοσύνη μπορείς να μου πεις τι είχες βιώσει και συ ακριβώς ?

----------


## Christine

Nαι! βλεπω και εγω που κλεινω 7ωρο εστω κάθε βραδυ...ολο υπνηλία νιωθω μες στην ημερα. Τωρα και να παω να ξαπλωσω φυσικα δεν προκειται να κοιμηθώ. 
Επισης είναι φορες που μεχρι το τικ τακι του ρολογιου με ενοχλεί και μετακινω την μπαταρια. Εχω περασει και περιοδους βεβαια που κοιμομουν στο λεπτο και δε με ενοχλουσε τιποτα. Αλλα οσο μεγαλωνω γινομαι χειροτερη. Για αυτό και εχω ανακαλυψει τις ωτοασπίδες τον τελευταιο καιρο. Στην Αθηνα όταν ειχα παει το χειμωνα και εμενα κεντρο, ηταν τοσο χρησιμες! αλλιως θα ξυπναγα με το παραμικρο! 
Παλια που με ειχε πιασει αυπνια και ειχε κρατησει μονο 2 βραδια όταν πηγα στον οικογενειακο μας γιατρο, αρνιοταν να μου γραψει υπνωτικα πεισματικα. Μου ειχε συστησει της Lanes το Quiet Life. Που παιρνεις 3 χαπα πριν κοιμηθείς. Είναι φυσικα και ακίνδυνα. Εχουν μεσα τα γνωστα: Βαλεριανα. πασιφλορα κα.
Ηθελα να ξερα τι στο καλο θα κανω αμα ποτε παντρευτω καποιον με βαρυ ροχαλητο!!! Πως θα συνηθισω!!

----------


## PAPA

Στα πω λίγο σύντομα. Είναι τόσα πολλά! Ότι έχεις αναφέρει το έχω βιώσει κι εγώ. Το έπαθα πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου στα 43 μου, τώρα είμαι 44. Ξεκίνησε μια μέρα που είχα υπερένταση και δεν κοιμήθηκα, μετά πάλι το ίδιο κλπ. είχα κι εγώ την αίσθηση ότι δεν κοιμόμουν, έστω κι αν κοιμόμουν κάποιες ώρες, ένοιωθα πολύ κουρασμένη όλη μέρα και φοβόμουν ότι κάτι σοβαρό μου συμβαίνει, έψαξα κι εγώ στο ίντερνετ, βέβαια κοιμόμουν κάποιες ώρες όπως εσύ αλλά πίστευα ότι δεν κοιμόμουν. Μέτα από κάποιες μέρες χωρίς επαρκή ύπνο, μου κόλλησε η ιδέα ότι και να ξαπλώσω πάλι δεν θα κοιμηθώ, γεγονός φυσικά που μου δημιουργούσε περισσότερη υπερένταση με αποτέλεσμα να μην κοιμάμαι.Όταν κάποια στιγμή με έπαιρνε ο ύπνος κοιμόμουν λίγες ώρες και μετά δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα να ξανακοιμηθώ, σκέτη ταλαιπωρία δηλαδή, ζούσα ένα μαρτύριο, μπήκα σε νευρολόγο αλλά μου είπε προσπάθησε μόνη σου δεν σου δίνω τίποτα, προσπάθησε και θα κοιμηθείς, έτσι κι έκανα, εγώ σου είπα ότι με βοήθησε η βαλεριάνα, κατά καιρούς με ξαναπιάνει κι όταν με πιάνει πίνω πάλι βαλεριάνα. Θεωρώ ότι η αυπνία οφείλεται στο υπερβολικό άγχος και γενικά όταν σε απασχολούν πολλά με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς να ηρεμήσεις ούτε το βράδυ.Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχω θέματα με τα παιδιά μου και αυτό μου δημιουργεί μεγάλη υπερένταση με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να χαλαρώσω. Βέβαια έχω περάσει μικρή κατάθλιψη. μια στην εφηβεία, μια σε ηλικία 23 ετών τις οποίες αντιμετώπισα μόνη μου χωρίς βοήθεια φαρμάκων ή ψυχοθεραπεία, γενικά είμαι αγχώδη άτομο χωρίς υπομονή και με αρκετά νεύρα μέσα στη μέρα, δηλ. είμαι στην τσίτα γενικώς από μικρή ηλικία μέχρι και σήμερα.

----------


## Macgyver

Γεια σου , PAPA . 43 ε ? επιτελους καποιος κοντα στην ηλικια μου , καλοπροαιρετος ! ( 53,5 ειμαι ) . Στην τσιτα εισαι λοιπον , εγω το αντιθετο , ηρεμος , γαληνιος , κουλ γενικα . Αν και αναρρωνω απο πολυετη καταθλιψη , κοιμαμαι καλα . 
Σωστο ειναι αυτο που λες για την εμμονη ιδεα οτι δεν κοιμηθεις . Τοχα παθει προ 20 ετων , και μετραγα τις ωρες υπνου , και ελεγα , ωχ , σημερα δεν κοιμηθηκα αρκετα , αρα πρεπει να ειμαι κουρασμενος , και οντως ημουν κουρασμενος ( αυτοεκλπληρουμενη προφητεια ) . Καποια στιγμη χαλαρωσα , και εκτοτε κοιμαμαι μια χαρα . 
Αλλα δεν αφηνω το μυαλο μου να περιπλανηθει σε αρνητικες σκεψεις , ουτε ανησυχω για κατι . Δεν πιστευω στην ανησυχια , δεν υπαρχουν ανησυχιες , υπαρχουν ανησυχοι ανθρωποι . Οταν ερθει η στιγμη ναντιμετωπισω το προιον της ανησυχιας μου , τοτε βλεπουμε , εως τοτε γιατι νανησυχω ?

----------


## PAPA

Γεια σου και εσένα!!! Χάρηκα πολύ macgyver το όνομα μου είναι Δήμητρα και τα έχουμε τα χρονάκια μας δυστυχώς! Λοιπόν κι εγώ μετρούσα τις ώρες και κοιτούσα συνέχεια το ρολοι μμμ τι ώρα πήγε 12?? πωωωωω ακόμα να κοιμηθώ και πότε θα προλάβω να ξεκουραστώ??? θα ξυπνήσουν οι μικροί και μετά δεν θα μπορώ να ξεκουραστώ κι αντε τα ίδια την επόμενη μέρα, τα ίδια παντελάκι μου τα ίδια παντελή μου, μέχρι που μια μέρα χαλάρωσα κι εγώ και κοιμήθηκα. Και σημειωτέον λόγω της αυπνίας χάνεται το πρόγραμμα ύπνου που είναι πολύ σημαντικό για να μπορέσεις να κοιμηθείς. Και φυσικά θα συμφωνήσω για το ανήσυχοι άνθρωποι, δυστυχώς αγαπητέ μου φίλε είμαι ανήσυχος άνθρωπος!!! Α και Macgyver εγώ παρά τα χρονάκια μου έχω δύο τετράχρονα ζωηρότητα παιδάκια που μου έχουν βγάλει το λάδι κυριολεκτικά (το μήλο κάτω από τη μηλιά) Α και μια από τις τελευταίες μου ανησυχίες είναι η εξής: θα ζήσω για να μεγαλώσω τα παιδάκια μου? και τα παιδιά μου θα τα καταφέρουν να επιβιώσουν σε αυτό το σκατόκοσμο SORRY για τη λέξη αλλά μου βγήκε αυθόρμητα.-

----------


## Macgyver

Aγαπητη Δημητρα , δεν καταλαβαινω την ανησυχια σου , για το αν θα ζησεις να μεγαλωσεις τα παιδια σου . Αν εισαι υγιης , τι φοβασαι ? βεβαια καταλαβαινω στο περιπου τι σημαινει να μεγαλωνεις 2 παιδια μονη σου , καπου διαβασα , δεν θυμαμαι , οτι χωρισες με τον αντρα σου , διοτι η αδελφη μου χωρσε το 2001 , και μεγαλωσε 3 παιδια μονη της , βεβαια ειχε την οικονομικη βοηθεια του πατερα μου , αντρας ανυπαρκτος ( και αφραγκος ) , αλλα και παλι , πρεπει ναναι δυσκολο , διοτι εχει καταντησει νευροσπαστη . Εγω δεν εχω παντρευτει , ειμαι αρκετα δυσκολος στις γυναικες . 
Ειναι ευλογη η ανησυχια σου , για το μελλον των παιδιων , κι εγω ανησυχω για τανηψια μου . Ο κοσμος δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με τις εποχες που μεγαλωσα , ξεγνοιαστες και ευκολες . Ολημερις διασκεδαση στα 20 με 30 χρονια μου , οχι οτι μετα δεν υπηρχε διασκεδαση , αλλα τα 80s , ηταν απιθανη εποχη . Τωρα εχει γινει οντως απανθρωπος ο σκατοκοσμος ( οπως λες ) αυτος . Ρομποτακια ολοι . 
Εγω αναρρωνω απο μια καταθλιψη , και προσπαθω να βλεπω μονο τα λιγα θετικα του κοσμου αυτου . Αγγελος .

----------


## PAPA

Άγγελε δεν είμαι απόλυτα υγιής, έχω προβλήματα υγείας, ζαλάδες, ιλίγγους, κρυώνω συνέχεια, πριν δυο μήνες νοσηλεύτηκα στο νοσοκομείο, γενικά τα έχω τα θεματάκια μου. Δεν έχω χωρίσει, δεν ξέρω που το διάβασες, είμαι καινούργια στο φορουμ, ο άντρα μου είναι στο πλευρό μου και με βοηθάει όσο μπορεί. Η αδερφη σου μεγαλώνει τρία παιδιά??? ΧΑρά στο κουράγιο της!!! Όσο για τη δυσκολία σου στις γυναίκες, εγώ νομίζω ότι αν έβρισκες το κατάλληλο άνθρωπο θα έκανες κάτι απλά δεν έχει έρθει για σένα το πλήρωμα του χρόνου. Η κουνιάδα μου δεν έχει παντρευτεί και το θέλει πολύ αλλά είναι και θέμα τύχης, το ίδιο και μια αγαπημένη μου φίλη. Συμβαίνει συχνά και στη τελική δεν είναι απαραίτητο όλοι οι άνθρωποι να παντρευτούν!!

----------


## Macgyver

Ωπ , συγγνωμη Δημητρα , σεβγαλα και χωρισμενη !!! μπερδευτηκα ! το βλεπω οτι εισαι καινουρια στο φορουμ , εγω οχι , χαζολογαω κοντα δυο χρονια !!. Για τα προβληματακια που αναφερεις μπηκες στο φορουμ ? γιατι δεν ειδα ναχεις ανοιξει καποιο θεμα , παντως περιεργα τα συμπτωματα που αναφερεις , αλλα δεν εχω αποψη . Πολυ καλο να βλεπεις ενα ζευγαρι , που να συμπαρισταται ο ενας στον αλλον . Δεν εχω καμμια δυσκολια στις γυναικες , ειμαι πολυ επικοινωνιακος , απλα θελω να βρω την καταλληλη , ισως δεν ηρθε το πληρωμα του χρονου , οπως λες . Με πηγε πολυ πισω η καταθλιψη , ημουν απομονωμενος για καμμια 10αρια χρονια . Τωρα ομως σιγα σιγα συνερχομαι . Οποτε αρχιζω και αισθανομαι την αναγκη μιας συντροφου . Δεν μου λειπει κατι αλλο απο την ζωη μου . Δοξα τω Θεο .

----------


## Liakos123

Φιλε Τάσο επειδή περνάω και εγώ φάση με αϋπνία παθαίνω ακριβώς το ίδιο κοιμάμαι πολύ ελαφριά και όταν ξυπνάω θυμάμαι τα όνειρα πολύ χαρακτηριστικά και έντονα. Και αναρωτιέμαι αν κοιμάμαι η αν πέφτω σε κατάσταση ημι ξύπνιος κτλ

----------

